
Ask HN: Why there is no drug to convert fat into muscles? - econcon
Obesity is becoming a very common problem. Why aren&#x27;t there startups which target this problem? For some people, exercising and limiting their consumption is more or less outside of their willpower or atleast they feel so and find themselves helpless.
======
lurchedsawyer
Convert visceral fat into antimatter thus solving space travel while you're at
it /s

------
medymed
After reading your prompt, I think an alternative would be a drug to convert
fat into pure willpower.

------
masonic
Because lipids aren't amino acids.

